
Feedback wanted: Docker for Rails Developers book - robise
I’d love to get some help. I’m working on a new book: “Docker for Rails Developers”, but I want to make sure I’m covering the things that people really want to know.<p>If you’ve heard of Docker, or even dabbled with it, but aren’t using it regularly, I’d love to get your thoughts. I’ve written a tiny survey (only 1 question and should take seconds). I’d really appreciate it if you’d share your thoughts: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;29FPPdz<p>Also, if you’re experienced with Docker, I’d love to hear from you with any tips&#x2F;secrets&#x2F;best practices for using it with Ruby apps&#x2F;Microservices in either dev or prod environments (or both). You can reply here, or dockerforrails@therocketfuel.com.<p>Thanks so much.<p>p.s. I’ve thrown up a minimal landing page at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;DockerForRailsDevelopers.com where you can sign up for occasional progress updates.
======
brudgers
Some advice:

\+ My understanding is that the Hacker News ranking algorithm penalizes posts
that aren't links to keep it from being used as a blog. So it might be better
to write up a blog post about the book and submit that instead.

\+ My observation is that book authors who write useful informative blog posts
about their topic [rather than obvious promotional collateral] tend to be
better received by the HN community, though like everything else, those posts
stand I high chance of passing mostly unnoticed.

\+ My observation is that external surveys rarely receive much consideration
from the HN community relative to interesting blog posts.

\+ Samples preceding the email harvesting would probably stand a better chance
of peeking the vistor's interest in the book...showing potential readers that
the book is worth reading is worth considering.

Good luck.

~~~
robise
Thanks for your thoughts - I appreciate it.

Yep, I take your point. This is my first time with this so still very much
finding my way. :)

I'm still in very early stages, so I was after some early feedback though to
make sure I'm not "writing blind" and just guessing what people what to know
about.

But I think you're right... some informative blog posts are probably the way
to go.

Thanks again.

~~~
brudgers
I'm probably biased since I can't help but type, but writing and getting
feedback is how I seem to improve my writing. As for writing blind, a blog
post is sort of a "minimum viable product".

------
netskrill
study your competition: [https://leanpub.com/rails-on-
docker](https://leanpub.com/rails-on-docker)

use a complex rails app, one that uses redis/sidekiq. how to handle logging
when running multiple instances of the rails app.

dockerizing the CI pipeline using jenkins...etc.

